# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Overmatige Transpiratie

## Saskia

Ik heb vorige week het middel Syneo5 gekocht en het werkt bij mij uitstekend. Ik ben afgelopen weekend in Barcelona geweest, waar wij vrij veel hebben gewandeld, het afwisselend warm en wat frisser was en ik heb geen enkel zweetplekje in mijn t-shirt gehad&#33; Ik ben er superenthousiast over. Het enige wat ik mij afvraag is of het niet schadelijk is, of je zweetklieren niet gaan verstoppen of iets dergelijks. Weet iemand hier iets over??

----------


## Gast: Vera

Hoi Saskia, ik heb een vraagje aan jou: heb jij normaal gesproken heel erg last van overmatig zweten? Of heb jij altijd alleen zo&#39;n klein plekje van 2x2 cm op je truitje onder je oksels? Ik niet namelijk, ik heb echt last van zichtbaar overmatig zweten. Ik vind het toch een dure aankoop, ongeveer 19 euro? Ik hoop dat je hierop reageert.

----------

